# Free editor for Zoom pedals: G1on, G1Xon, B1on, B1Xon, MS-60b, MS-50g, MS-70CDR



## tonelib (Mar 15, 2018)

The ToneLib is an application for Win and OSX which allows you to see, change and save all the settings in your Zoom pedal through your computer. Intuitive drag-and-drop interface will allow you to build your Effect Chain and design the sound you need in the easiest way. As soon as you’ve reached the sound to your liking, you can save it both on your personal Zoom device and your computer, or even share it with other.

At present, the program works with (latest firmware):
B1on, B1Xon, MS-60b, G1on, G1Xon, MS-50g, MS-70CDR

You can download it from the downloads section www.tonelib.net. The program is free. Enjoy. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Denis (tonelib dev)


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Does it work with a G3x?


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Does it work with a G3x?


I’m also interested in this. I own the g3x as well. I thought I read that there were updates for it, but I can’t remember for sure.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

tonelib said:


> The ToneLib is an application for Win
> 
> At present, the program works with (latest firmware):
> B1on, B1Xon, MS-60b, G1on, G1Xon, MS-50g, MS-70CDR
> ...


Denis - just awesome work.

PROS
1] works with MS70-CDR (firmware V1) as well - you may want to mention that
2] love the right panel w/ mouseover descriptions
3] you can save patch descriptions along with the name - this is A+++

CONS
1] no default backup file name - this is really necessary - should be something like YYYY-MM-DD-HH-MM-SS.Ms70cdr_Backup
2] effects chain is left to right (?)
3] interface is a bit low contrast, tough to view on my monitor


Your web links leave the site vs opening in new tab - a bit painful.
Multiple undos might be very cool - would give more freedom to experiment.

I'll report back when I've spent more time with it.

*Q: seriously, why / how is this free? Not that I mind.*


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, can't wait to try it out on my MS 70 CDR.


----------



## tonelib (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi isoneedacoffee,

Sorry for late reply. My musical band currently working on new material .
​


isoneedacoffee said:


> Does it work with a G3x?


Currently no. I don't have this pedal at the moment. I did purchase it on Amazon, so right now I'm waiting for it to be delivered. And I'll certainly try it as soon as I get the pedal.

Cheers,
Denis


----------



## tonelib (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Ray Cathode,

Thank you for your detailed report.



Ray Cathode said:


> 1] works with MS70-CDR (firmware V1) as well - you may want to mention that


Unfortunately I didn't have an opportunity to test it with firmware v.1. 



Ray Cathode said:


> CONS
> 1] no default backup file name - this is really necessary - should be something like YYYY-MM-DD-HH-MM-SS.Ms70cdr_Backup


Thank you, the customizable backup file name added on top my TODO list.



Ray Cathode said:


> 2] effects chain is left to right (?)


Yes, I'll add a mark.


Ray Cathode said:


> 3] interface is a bit low contrast, tough to view on my monitor


Color themes have still been developed since .

Cheers,
Denis


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

tonelib said:


> .....2] effects chain is left to right (?)
> Yes, I'll add a mark.
> Denis


I'm conflicted about the left to right thing - yup it's more readable than r-l but
it's reverse to the direction in the pedal patch interface
(& reverse to a reg. physical guitar effects chain of course).


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

There's also another interface called Zoom MS utility. Allows you to configure your patches on the fly. Only downfall is that it's web based. On a side note, anyone running the MS50G and hasn't already, DO THE FIRMWARE UPDATE and download the Effects Manager. The firmware gives you 172 effects,sims and amp models. The effects manager allows you to remove any effects,etc. you're not interested in using. The 50 is pretty well gonna be welded to my board from here on in.


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Denis. Quick Question. I'm running the MS50G, firmware 3.0. Whenever I try to load an effect into an empty slot, it adds a bypass instead of the selected effect. Something I'm missing?? Thanks


----------



## tonelib (Mar 15, 2018)

chuck_zc said:


> Hey Denis. Quick Question. I'm running the MS50G, firmware 3.0. Whenever I try to load an effect into an empty slot, it adds a bypass instead of the selected effect. Something I'm missing?? Thanks


Hi chuck_zc,

Perhaps these effects are not installed in your device (additional effects from MS-50G Effect Manager). Unfortunately, currently the ToneLib can't check the installed effects. I'll try fix this issue on next week's.

Cheers,
Denis


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

tonelib said:


> Hi chuck_zc,
> 
> Perhaps these effects are not installed in your device (additional effects from MS-50G Effect Manager). Unfortunately, currently the ToneLib can't check the installed effects. I'll try fix this issue on next week's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the speedy reply Denis. That's exactly what it was. I originally used the Effects Manager to delete whatever I didn't need from my Zoom. Guessing the Tone Lib doesn't have its own effects library. Your program works perfectly and thanks for taking the time to put such a program out there.


----------



## tonelib (Mar 15, 2018)

chuck_zc said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply Denis. That's exactly what it was. I originally used the Effects Manager to delete whatever I didn't need from my Zoom. Guessing the Tone Lib doesn't have its own effects library. Your program works perfectly and thanks for taking the time to put such a program out there.


Thanks! I'm open to any ideas you might have on how I can change ToneLib .

Cheers,
Denis


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

tonelib said:


> Thanks! I'm open to any ideas you might have on how I can change ToneLib .
> 
> Cheers,
> Denis


Message sent


----------



## tonelib (Mar 15, 2018)

Ronbeast said:


> I’m also interested in this. I own the G3Xn as well. I thought I read that there were updates for it, but I can’t remember for sure.


Hi,

A new version of the Tonelib (Win/MacOS) now support the Zoom G3n/G3Xn/G5n/B3n devices.

Denis.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

tonelib said:


> Hi,
> 
> A new version of the Tonelib (Win/MacOS) now support the Zoom G3n/G3Xn/G5n/B3n devices.
> 
> Denis.


Any changes other than device support in this version Denis?


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Between my ms50g and my G3Xn, I’m gonna have more effects at my disposal than I know what to do with.

Thanks for making this program available, Denis. I’m gonna spend a lot of time tweaking my pedals this weekend.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

tonelib said:


> Hi,
> 
> A new version of the Tonelib (Win/MacOS) now support the Zoom G3n/G3Xn/G5n/B3n devices.
> 
> Denis.


Hey Denis, any chance that this program will work with the G3X? I misread the name of my other pedal before, and it’s the G3X, not the G3Xn. 

Just wondering if it’s something that could be in the works, or if there’s a reason it’s not possible with the G3X. Thanks!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

tonelib said:


> A new version of the Tonelib (Win/MacOS) now support the Zoom G3n/G3Xn/G5n/B3n devices.


Awesome Denis, thanks for the work on this.


----------

